

Show HN: Our weekend project – isexdb - throw_away_isex
http://www.isexdb.com

======
throw_away_isex
Sorry, I use a throw away account for this post. This is a weekend project of
me and my buddy, actually more of my buddy to be honest. We hammered it
together last year over a weekend after lots of drinking. It is based on
Django. We had 20k visits a month but this had declined due to a spam problem.
We had to delete all the comments and use a captcha to prevent this in the
future. We want to spent a little time now in this project to see if we can
gain traction.

So, Any comments?

------
balazsdavid987
An automatic location-based search would be cool. Btw, how did you populate
the database?

~~~
throw_away_isex
OK. Good point. (We have not worked on the code since over a year).

Database? Some lists are public available and for the rest we paid a dude on
the Philippines. Also, some locations contact us now since they want to be in
the database.

